# Clima na Península de Setúbal



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2020 às 19:03)

A Península de Setúbal é, curiosamente, uma região bem diversa a nível climático. 
Pude dividir claramente a Península de Setúbal em 7 zonas micro-climáticas: 






Neste tópico irei desenvolver o tema.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2020 às 19:41)

*C1 - Orla Costeira



*
Caracterizado por invernos suaves e verões amenizados pelo mar. No entanto, é de salientar as noites em geral frias, mesmo no verão. 
O vento costuma ser algo predominante e a precipitação anual anda entre os 640 e os 710 mm. A nortada é algo comum durante os meses de maio a agosto.  

*C2 - Varanda Oceânica*
*



*
Zona onde se situa a minha casa. 
Caracterizada por invernos suaves, mas os verões são quentes e, em geral, com alguma brisa, mas fraca comparando com a da orla costeira. 
As temperaturas noturnas raramente são tropicais, mesmo com vagas de calor. A precipitação anda entre os 700 e os 720 mm. São comuns os nevoeiros na primavera e no outono.

*C3 - Mar da Palha*
*



*
É nesta zona que se situa Corroios. 
Esta zona é caracterizada por invernos suaves e verões quentes. O vento predominante é de norte, mas raramente é de caráter forte (exceto nas zonas que delimitam o Mar da Palha). A precipitação anual anda entre os 630 e os 700 mm. Os nevoeiros podem ser bastante comuns e persistentes em todo o ano, com especial incidência para o outono e inverno. 

*C4 - Interior*
*



*
Zona com pouca amenização oceânica e, portanto, bem mais extrema e com um clima característico de regiões do Interior. Os verões costumam ser bem quentes e os invernos relativamente frios. A precipitação anual anda entre os 600 e os 660 mm. Os nevoeiros não são tão comuns como no Vale do Tejo, mas nesta zona é muito mais comum a ocorrência de geadas moderadas a fortes no Inverno. 

*C5 - Serra da Arrábida (encosta norte)*
*



*
Clima de serra, caracterizado por invernos suaves, verões suaves e bastante chuva se compararmos com as outras zonas. A precipitação anual anda entre os 780 mm nas zonas mais a oeste e os 950 mm no maciço central. O vento também é mais forte do que nas outras zonas, sobretudo nos altos dos montes. 

*C6 -  "Bacia" de Setúbal



*
Setúbal está numa "encruzilhada" de climas. Está protegida do vento de norte e das chuvas de norte, mas não tem o mesmo clima que tem, por exemplo, zonas um pouco mais para o Interior. O clima é bastante amenizado pela proximidade com o Sado e o mar, ou seja, os verões são ligeiramente quentes e os invernos bastante amenos. A precipitação anda entre os 600 e os 650 mm. 

*C7 - Serra da Arrábida (encosta sul)*
*



*
A encosta sul da Arrábida tem um clima bem parecido com o de regiões como o Algarve. A Serra forma uma barreira que protege a costa das chuvas e nortadas, conservando também a temperatura diurna. Os verões são quentes e os invernos amenos. A precipitação varia bastante consoante a altitude, indo desde os 680 mm no sopé até aos 900 mm no topo da serra. Isto, obviamente, são dados completamente estimados, pois nesta zona há uma certa "falta de dados" climáticos.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2020 às 21:49)

Gostei da análise.

Só um apontamento, não creio que a zona C3 se prolongue tanto para o interior da península.

A zona C7 é o que mais se aproxima do clima mediterrânico típico, o tipo de vegetação atesta bem isso, dominado principalmente pela garrigue (solos calcários) e algumas manchas de pinheiro de alepo ali para os lados da Secil e da Comenda.


----------



## bandevelugo (21 Mar 2020 às 00:31)

Mammatus disse:


> Gostei da análise.
> 
> Só um apontamento, não creio que a zona C3 se prolongue tanto para o interior da península.
> 
> A zona C7 é o que mais se aproxima do clima mediterrânico típico, o tipo de vegetação atesta bem isso, dominado principalmente pela garrigue (solos calcários) e algumas manchas de pinheiro de alepo ali para os lados da Secil e da Comenda.



Mediterrânico, mediterrânico, à séria, é o C5. Igualzinho ao sul de França.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 00:35)

bandevelugo disse:


> Mediterrânico, mediterrânico, à séria, é o C5. Igualzinho ao sul de França.


Por acaso até pode ser verdade. A pluviosidade anual não difere muito do Sul de França e as temperaturas, sendo uma zona de serra, devem também ser muito parecidas. 
Talvez a única diferença seja no facto de as temperaturas noturnas na Arrábida serem bem mais frias do que no Sul de França, sobretudo no verão.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 00:38)

bandevelugo disse:


> Mediterrânico, mediterrânico, à séria, é o C5. Igualzinho ao sul de França.



Provence arrabidensis, e do lado de lá a Côte d'Azur tuga


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 00:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por acaso até pode ser verdade. A pluviosidade anual não difere muito do Sul de França e as temperaturas, sendo uma zona de serra, devem também ser muito parecidas.
> Talvez a única diferença seja no facto de as temperaturas noturnas na Arrábida serem bem mais frias do que no Sul de França, sobretudo no verão.



Eu tenho algures aqui em casa um estudo português sobre o clima da Arrábida, creio que da revista Finisterra.


----------



## RStorm (21 Mar 2020 às 11:44)

Parabéns pela iniciativa  De facto o clima da nossa região já merecia ser estudado e analisado  Obrigado!


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2020 às 11:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por acaso até pode ser verdade. A pluviosidade anual não difere muito do Sul de França e as temperaturas, sendo uma zona de serra, devem também ser muito parecidas.
> Talvez a única diferença seja no facto de as temperaturas noturnas na Arrábida serem bem mais frias do que no Sul de França, sobretudo no verão.



Penso que a zona baixa da encosta sul da Arrábida, é certamente mais quente que as encostas viradas a Sul do Sul de França (refiro-me obviamente também a zonas de baixa altitude, como Nice, por exemplo), em termos de temperatura média anual.
O inverno, a primavera e o outono, deverão ser mais quentes na Arrábida e por outro lado, Nice, por exemplo, deverá ter um verão ligeiramente mais quente.

Em relação às temperaturas noturnas de verão, há poucos anos, testemunhei um fenómeno curioso na Arrábida: fui desde a Aldeia da Piedade até à Praia de Alpertuche. Na Aldeia da Piedade, eram umas 21h, não havia vento (já se formava orvalho) e a temperatura rondava os 18-20ºc. Uma noite fresca se avizinhava, pois esteve um dia pouco quente, com regime de NW (aliás este padrão devia-se estender a uma boa parte da Península de setúbal, pois não estava prevista uma noite quente). Conforme chego à floresta que fica junto à praia de Alpertuche, começo a notar nas folhas e ramos das árvores que soprava algum vento e assim que saio de carro, qual não é o meu espanto que estava um grande bafo lá fora! Uma sensação quente, que não seria menos de 24ºc (talvez uns 26ºc)...E o vento parecia que acentuava a sensação de calor, sendo proveniente do lado do interior Serra e não do mar... O calor era basicamente transportado do lado da floresta para a praia, chegando até ao mar.
Curioso, que nem no lado Norte da Serra soprava vento, que fosse digno de registo e nenhuma lestada estava prevista ou foi registada,  por isso assim de antemão é algo difícil definir a origem deste fenómeno, Trata-se provavelmente de um fenómeno «microclimatológico».
Com isto, não quero dizer, que as noites de verão são mais quentes na Arrábida, pois não disponho de dados para corroborar tal afirmação, mas apenas que provavelmente  existem fenómenos meteorológicos «sui generis»  a ocorrer no complexo arrabidense.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 12:16)

belem disse:


> Penso que a zona baixa da encosta sul da Arrábida, é certamente mais quente que as encostas viradas a Sul do Sul de França (refiro-me obviamente também a zonas de baixa altitude, como Nice, por exemplo), em termos de temperatura média anual.
> O inverno, a primavera e o outono, deverão ser mais quentes na Arrábida e por outro lado, Nice, por exemplo, deverá ter um verão ligeiramente mais quente.
> 
> Em relação às temperaturas noturnas de verão, há poucos anos, testemunhei um fenómeno curioso na Arrábida: fui desde a Aldeia da Piedade até à Praia de Alpertuche. Na Aldeia da Piedade, eram umas 21h, não havia vento (já se formava orvalho) e a temperatura rondava os 18-20ºc. Uma noite fresca se avizinhava, após um dia pouco quente, com regime de NW (aliás este padrão devia-se estender a uma boa parte da Península de setúbal, pois não estava prevista uma noite quente). Conforme chego à floresta que fica junto à praia de Alpertuche, começo a notar nas folhas e ramos das árvores que soprava algum vento e assim que saio de carro, qual não é o meu espanto que estava um grande bafo lá fora! Uma sensação quente, que não seria menos de 24ºc...E o vento parecia que acentuava a sensação de calor, sendo proveniente do lado do interior Serra e não do mar... O calor era basicamente transportado do lado da floresta para a praia, chegando até ao mar.
> ...


Isso que estás a falar parece mesmo o que outros no fórum chamam de "efeito Föhen". É o mesmo efeito que faz com que as temperaturas mínimas em Portalegre sejam tão elevadas em relação ao resto do Alto Alentejo, mesmo no Inverno.

E isso que falas do regime de noroeste é bem verdade. Já não é a primeira vez que, por aqui na Charneca, estão 35°C de dia e depois a temperatura desce para os 15 ou 16°C à noite, fruto da nortada.  
No entanto, há uma grande diferença. É que na região onde vivo nem com vagas de calor ocorrem mínimas tropicais. No interior é muito frequente ocorrerem mínimas tropicais com vagas de calor.


----------



## bandevelugo (21 Mar 2020 às 19:29)

Mammatus disse:


> Provence arrabidensis, e do lado de lá a Côte d'Azur tuga



Bem apanhado!


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 22:39)

Os tais estudos que referi publicados na revista Finisterra.
 
*Aspectos do clima local da Arrábida *
https://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/1652

*Climas locais da Arrábida no Inverno *
https://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/1870


----------



## PapoilaVerde (1 Set 2020 às 22:26)

Tópico interessante e que agora descobri.


----------

